# Parkinson's drug.



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Hallo. i've had dp and dr for 14 years now and i would surely jumped off a cliff by now if it wasn't for a drug called Cogentin, also known as Benztrop or Benztropine. Originally i was put on this to alleviate the side effects of an anti-psychotic i was on for Tourette's Syndrome. Doctors don't know why it works for me, it just does. 
I haven't really seen the world normally for 14 years. Main problem is the world being the wrong colour. But when i throw a bit of Cogentin down it helps sinificantly. Grass goes greener, sky goes bluer and i feel alive again. Not 100% but a lot better. If anyone has dr by itself, and a colour vision problem maybe Cogentin could help you.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, thats fascinating. If it was made for parkinson's disease, it must somehow regulate your dopamine. I'll check in my dads PDR later (physician's desk reference). I wonder if that would help others here. How do colors look off to you?

Homeskooled


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry to take so long to answer, but i hardly ever come to this section.
It's hard to describe how colours look off to me. Mostly they look brighter or lighter in colour and at the same time, which is the weird thing about it, i have to move my eyes around more to see a particular area, for example, looking at a tv screen i have to move them around more to see
all of it. But take some Benztropine and this problem is much reduced.

I've had several peripheral vision tests and results are always normal.
I was initially prescribed benztropine to treat side effects of the antipsychotic i was taking for Tourette's Syndrome (tic disorder)
Today though, i have no side effects from this, but still take benztropine
for the wonderful effect it has on my eyes.

If you have any ideas as to why benztropine has this effect on me, 
it would be much appreciated.


----------

